# 60 degree light wire jig hooks



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Using mold that calls for 730 Eagle Claw hooks and would like to find some light wire hooks that will fit this mold.What do I look for?
Jake


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Best I can tell your looking for a Mustad 32729BLN Ultrappoint Jig Hook; try Jan's Netcraft.
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

socdad said:


> Best I can tell your looking for a Mustad 32729BLN Ultrappoint Jig Hook; try Jan's Netcraft.
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/


Thanks a bunch,this is what I was looking for.Spent a couple hours this morning
trying to find the light wire hooks to fit this mold.
Jake


----------

